# Feel like modeling (3D) but don't know what to create... What should I model?



## Lusus (Sep 5, 2016)

Hey all, I'm bored and feel like working on a 3D model, but kinda uninspired at the moment. Anyone got any good ideas?

The only logic here is 'FA has forums... Never been on there let's try asking there'. Kinda silly but hey, plenty of creative people around here, I'm sure they can think of something. =P


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 5, 2016)

Lusus said:


> Hey all, I'm bored and feel like working on a 3D model, but kinda uninspired at the moment. Anyone got any good ideas?
> 
> The only logic here is 'FA has forums... Never been on there let's try asking there'. Kinda silly but hey, plenty of creative people around here, I'm sure they can think of something. =P



Are you starting out, or quite experienced?
And are you doing it as a hobby, or for a possible future career of some sort?


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 5, 2016)

Hm... try modeling a living room, or some other room.


----------



## Lusus (Sep 5, 2016)

Did that recently, made some training game for another department and had to model the room... Kinda don't want to do that again for a bit. Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 5, 2016)

Lusus said:


> Did that recently, made some training game for another department and had to model the room... Kinda don't want to do that again for a bit. Thanks for the suggestion though!



If you want to step away from man-made assets, why not push yourself towards character modeling? Or organic assets for landscapes?


----------



## Lusus (Sep 5, 2016)

Heh yeah did a couple, really need and want to practice character models, but can't draw a reference image to save my life >.<


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 5, 2016)

Lusus said:


> Heh yeah did a couple, really need and want to practice character models, but can't draw a reference image to save my life >.<


Well, perhaps that's something you could work on - creating characters without using a reference. Helps build unique styles.


----------



## guysullavin (Sep 5, 2016)

Character References are freaking eeeeeverywhere!

But characters are quite a bit of work. I do recommend starting with a simple character (robots are a good first character from my experience) just so you get comfortable with the workflow before moving on to something complex.


----------



## guysullavin (Sep 5, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Well, perhaps that's something you could work on - creating characters without using a reference. Helps build unique styles.


That's a fast way to making disproportionate models with many problems. Even a basic shape plan can save you headaches on top of headaches.


----------



## Lusus (Sep 5, 2016)

guysullavin said:


> Character References are freaking eeeeeverywhere!
> 
> But characters are quite a bit of work. I do recommend starting with a simple character (robots are a good first character from my experience) just so you get comfortable with the workflow before moving on to something complex.




Yup i've done some small ones and a larger one (kinda cheated on that one), lots of work.. Especially if you want to make the correct topography for rigging a skeleton to it... 



guysullavin said:


> That's a fast way to making disproportionate models with many problems. Even a basic shape plan can save you headaches on top of headaches.



Definitely, freestyling character models would produce... Interesting results...


But yeah, I posted this cause I had no idea what I wanted to do and randomly thought of these forum =P.  Character models seems like a fun project... Now I need to find a character... I have been wanting to test hair and fur physics maybe I'll look into that, hmm. Well, if anyone has any ideas I'm open to them. Gunna start this tomorrow now that its a bit late, but hey, if you've got an idea or request I'll give it a shot for fun. (if i haven't decided on a character to try by the time I get back from work).


----------



## darien (Sep 6, 2016)

While character modelling is indeed a very interesting thing to do- it presents a wide array of challenges. If you're first starting out it really is best to stick to creating static props and assets as you figure out the quirks of whatever program you're using and refine your understanding of how to work with topology, uv and normal maps, materials, etc. Studying things can help a lot with this, from coffee cups, to computer cases, even the hangers and clothes in your closet, tables, chairs, etc- a plethora of every-day household items can be studied and recreated in 3D to build the foundation of skills you will need to start character modelling. Learning to start with basic shapes is cheif among them.

If you've already gotten that far and are looking to expand, (or have already) and just can't find a subject- I suggest looking around for existing characters you like and trying to recreate those. A lot of people have done models of their favorite characters from anime or cartoons, myself included. In fact, I'm currently working on a Rebecca Cunningham (from talespin) model. Once I decided upon a subject i set out in search of reference sheets with the aforementioned google images search, and found a number of Disney's internal reference sketches to use. (which saves a lot on time compared to free-handing as I did with my Renamon model.) a similar approach may be very beneficial to you. It is especially helpful if you're working on a character you like as opposed to something drawn out of a hat- as motivation and familiarity with a subject can play a noticable role in the quality of your end-result.


----------



## Lusus (Sep 6, 2016)

darien said:


> While character modelling is indeed a very interesting thing to do- it presents a wide array of challenges. If you're first starting out it really is best to stick to creating static props and assets as you figure out the quirks of whatever program you're using and refine your understanding of how to work with topology, uv and normal maps, materials, etc. Studying things can help a lot with this, from coffee cups, to computer cases, even the hangers and clothes in your closet, tables, chairs, etc- a plethora of every-day household items can be studied and recreated in 3D to build the foundation of skills you will need to start character modelling. Learning to start with basic shapes is cheif among them.
> 
> If you've already gotten that far and are looking to expand, (or have already) and just can't find a subject- I suggest looking around for existing characters you like and trying to recreate those. A lot of people have done models of their favorite characters from anime or cartoons, myself included. In fact, I'm currently working on a Rebecca Cunningham (from talespin) model. Once I decided upon a subject i set out in search of reference sheets with the aforementioned google images search, and found a number of Disney's internal reference sketches to use. (which saves a lot on time compared to free-handing as I did with my Renamon model.) a similar approach may be very beneficial to you. It is especially helpful if you're working on a character you like as opposed to something drawn out of a hat- as motivation and familiarity with a subject can play a noticable role in the quality of your end-result.



I'm in the latter part, I got the inanimate objects down, all I need is some time and maybe a reference image if I'm not freestyling it. I can rig and animate decently as well.  I use maya and while I can be better with UV mapping, I'm comfortable in most of it. Basically I'm not a beginner but I am no pro.

What's my issue is I can never decide on what to do now a days. Which prompted this thread =P

Anyway~ my friend suggested trying a wolf or gary/larry (he likes canines if you can't tell). Since I'm stuck being indecisive I'll go with one of those unless someone has a better idea.

Other than that, would love to see your models. Always enjoy seeing other's work.


----------



## redhusky (Sep 6, 2016)

Recreate a scene from a game that you like.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 6, 2016)

Using 3DS Max and/or Maya? I find myself being partial to making weapons, as they are usually more difficult than one would think it would be. Especially getting the object to look proportionately accurate and styled correctly. I started out by trying to make weapons right off the bat, that's how I learned to use 3DS Max, Maya, and Inventor.


----------



## darien (Sep 6, 2016)

Lusus said:


> I'm in the latter part, I got the inanimate objects down, all I need is some time and maybe a reference image if I'm not freestyling it. I can rig and animate decently as well.  I use maya and while I can be better with UV mapping, I'm comfortable in most of it. Basically I'm not a beginner but I am no pro.


Ahh, I'm no pro either, just been putzing around with it as a hobby for awhile, learned what not to do by diving head-first into a character model when I started, did an anthro lioness and had to spend forever making changes to topology, weight mapping, rigging, unwraps, etc. by the time i was done i'd learned a lot, and the final model looked nothing like what i started with x_x; There was a lot of learning what worked and didn't work by trial and error.



> What's my issue is I can never decide on what to do now a days. Which prompted this thread =P
> 
> Anyway~ my friend suggested trying a wolf or gary/larry (he likes canines if you can't tell). Since I'm stuck being indecisive I'll go with one of those unless someone has a better idea.


I still say pick a character you like that's likely to have some official reference sheets, and go with that. Dunno who gary/larry are, so not much else I can say. x3



> Other than that, would love to see your models. Always enjoy seeing other's work.


You should probably drop your link in here somewhere yourself to satisfy the curious(myself included).
As far as me...well there's still a few more recent models on my FA if you're that curious- though i'll warn you now, they're nothing special. I don't have much of a talent for art, so I don't do trades, commissions, and the like, don't upload too frequently, and often go back and delete a bunch of stuff. x3


----------



## Lusus (Sep 6, 2016)

redhusky said:


> Recreate a scene from a game that you like.



That could be fun for technical reasons. Reading about how the environmental artists for the witcher 3 did their stuff made me want to try some things. Will have to add that to the queue when im in the mood to work on environments.


----------



## Lusus (Sep 6, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Using 3DS Maxand/or Maya? I find myself being partial to making weapons, as they are usually more difficult than one would think it would be. Especially getting the object to look proportionately accurate and styled correctly. I started out by trying to make weapons right off the bat, that's how I learned to use 3DS Max, Maya, and Inventor.



Maya, with a little bit of mudbox thrown in... Just a little, very little at the moment.

Weapons are always interesting to make if you try to be creative and not just A STABBY SWORD!

Oh, i wanna try rigging up a gun model... More for the queue! See this was a good idea ^_^


----------



## Lusus (Sep 6, 2016)

darien said:


> Ahh, I'm no pro either, just been putzing around with it as a hobby for awhile, learned what not to do by diving head-first into a character model when I started, did an anthro lioness and had to spend forever making changes to topology, weight mapping, rigging, unwraps, etc. by the time i was done i'd learned a lot, and the final model looked nothing like what i started with x_x; There was a lot of learning what worked and didn't work by trial and error.



Unwrapping a complex model is currently the bane of my existance, but that's because I still need to practice it. But yeah... My first humanoid character from scratch was... Interesting? Don't use bad references was learned quickly o.o



darien said:


> I still say pick a character you like that's likely to have some official reference sheets, and go with that. Dunno who gary/larry are, so not much else I can say. x3



He was refereing to Gary and Larry from Zootopia... Kinda knew it would have been suggested, not that thats an issue, they were modeled and animated extremely well and would be great to try.



darien said:


> You should probably drop your link in here somewhere yourself to satisfy the curious(myself included).
> As far as me...well there's still a few more recent models on my FA if you're that curious- though i'll warn you now, they're nothing special. I don't have much of a talent for art, so I don't do trades, commissions, and the like, don't upload too frequently, and often go back and delete a bunch of stuff. x3



I lurk pretty hard so there's nothing on my account yet really, other than 2 terrible doodles >.<. But I suppose I can start adding things as I model. 
Userpage of lusus -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

I just rewatched digimon Tamers recently so nice Renamon =P

Talent for art or not, there's nothing wrong with what you've got so far, always loves seeing things made by others ^_^


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 6, 2016)

Lusus said:


> Maya, with a little bit of mudbox thrown in... Just a little, very little at the moment.
> 
> Weapons are always interesting to make if you try to be creative and not just A STABBY SWORD!
> 
> Oh, i wanna try rigging up a gun model... More for the queue! See this was a good idea ^_^


I learned how to use 3d modeling software making katanas, battleaxes, spears, shuriken, morningstars, and various other things (rocket model, tank barrel, motorcycle wheels, a chain whip, etc.) on Inventor during my engineering class (certainly brings a unique perspective when making weapons as 3D art, because they're usually functionally capable and plausible as well as looking appealing) My final project in that class was actually making a sword on Inventor, another student wanted to do a pocket knife but the teacher said no because "he wasn't skilled enough" to do it. (high school class btw) Teacher like my project so much he used as an example for the next years class (my friend was taking it and got to see it even though I never made a presentation board for it, the teacher did because he liked my design so much) here's actually a picture of an early version of it. (the final design had a very different pommel)


----------



## Lusus (Sep 7, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> I learned how to use 3d modeling software making katanas, battleaxes, spears, shuriken, morningstars, and various other things (rocket model, tank barrel, motorcycle wheels, a chain whip, etc.) on Inventor during my engineering class (certainly brings a unique perspective when making weapons as 3D art, because they're usually functionally capable and plausible as well as looking appealing) My final project in that class was actually making a sword on Inventor, another student wanted to do a pocket knife but the teacher said no because "he wasn't skilled enough" to do it. (high school class btw) Teacher like my project so much he used as an example for the next years class (my friend was taking it and got to see it even though I never made a presentation board for it, the teacher did because he liked my design so much) here's actually a picture of an early version of it. (the final design had a very different pommel)
> View attachment 13455



Nice! btw totally didn't mean to sound insulting with the stabby sword comment, text is terrible with sarcasm and everyone has to start somewhere.

But yeah, weapons are fun, did you ever get a chance to print any weapons? I found a working hidden blade print a while back... School wouldn't let me print it... Even with a square and not a blade ;_; (plastic print too...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 7, 2016)

Lusus said:


> Nice! btw totally didn't mean to sound insulting with the stabby sword comment, text is terrible with sarcasm and everyone has to start somewhere.
> 
> But yeah, weapons are fun, did you ever get a chance to print any weapons? I found a working hidden blade print a while back... School wouldn't let me print it... Even with a square and not a blade ;_; (plastic print too...)


that one is actually a 6 foot long blade meant for a long sword so...


----------



## Lusus (Sep 7, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> that one is actually a 6 foot long blade meant for a long sword so...



So.... It would be epic if it was printed!

But yeah I can see your point =P


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 7, 2016)

I listed the length because it's much more of a hack and slash sword than a stabby one


----------



## Lusus (Sep 7, 2016)

Definitely useful for some good hacking and slashing.

I now randomly have 'Butcher Pete' stuck in my head... And that wasn't even the lyrics to it...


----------



## darien (Sep 8, 2016)

Lusus said:


> Unwrapping a complex model is currently the bane of my existance, but that's because I still need to practice it. But yeah... My first humanoid character from scratch was... Interesting? Don't use bad references was learned quickly o.o


 bad refs are hard to work with, and i'm sure you'll find(if you haven't already), ref sheets with views that don't line up properly are pretty rough too, but still better than nothing. x3 As far as unwraps go, if I may- a lot of people make the mistake of using far too many islands when they start out- it's common to see newer modellers making seams for each differently colored area- this is something you want to avoid- especially in a complex model. Instead try to keep it to as few islands as possible, as this will make it a lot easier for you in the long run as it'll not only be quicker to texture, but easier to recognize which areas are which. Limiting your number of seams also has the added bonus of reducing the amount places where bleeding can occur. You may also find it helpful to the end result to hide your seams where they're least likely to be seen, such as the inside of arms, inside or behind legs, etc. Alas, i'm rambling and i know this isn't a critique/request for help thread- but i figured a few tips might be of help, if not to you- then perhaps to someone else reading. :3



> He was refereing to Gary and Larry from Zootopia... Kinda knew it would have been suggested, not that thats an issue, they were modeled and animated extremely well and would be great to try.


Ahh, that makes sense now that you mention it.



> I lurk pretty hard so there's nothing on my account yet really, other than 2 terrible doodles >.<. But I suppose I can start adding things as I model.
> Userpage of lusus -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


You should! It'll be interesting to see them :3


----------



## Lusus (Sep 8, 2016)

darien said:


> bad refs are hard to work with, and i'm sure you'll find(if you haven't already), ref sheets with views that don't line up properly are pretty rough too, but still better than nothing. x3



I make lines on all references to make sure they are lining everything up, measuring, Etc. Trying to avoid ever using bad references again =P



darien said:


> As far as unwraps go, if I may- a lot of people make the mistake of using far too many islands when they start out- it's common to see newer modellers making seams for each differently colored area- this is something you want to avoid- especially in a complex model. Instead try to keep it to as few islands as possible, as this will make it a lot easier for you in the long run as it'll not only be quicker to texture, but easier to recognize which areas are which. Limiting your number of seams also has the added bonus of reducing the amount places where bleeding can occur. You may also find it helpful to the end result to hide your seams where they're least likely to be seen, such as the inside of arms, inside or behind legs, etc. Alas, i'm rambling and i know this isn't a critique/request for help thread- but i figured a few tips might be of help, if not to you- then perhaps to someone else reading. :3



I actually never heard of people calling them islands! But yeah, its not my area of experience. I just remember the curiousity of 'I wonder what automatic mapping would do to this...' followed immediately by 'WHAT THE....'. I need to practice that area but since I lack the drawing/coloring skills its not too pressing.

Tips are always appreciated, there's always more to learn and improve on. Besides you're fun to talk with =P



darien said:


> You should! It'll be interesting to see them :3



I will =3


----------

